# What the hell is a cystic nodule??!



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi all

Had a follow up letter from my laparoscopy and been told i had a cystic nodule on my uterus and bladder but it doesnt state what this is or if it was removed. I cant speak to my gynae as i've made a complaint about the care I received so i'm hoping one of you ladies might know, and if not i'll be asking my GP. Any ideas? As far as i can understand he's not classifying it as endometriosis. He's sooo vague it does my head in!!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Scorpio i would be difficult to say exactly what a cystic nodule could be - even asking the pharmacist here may not give you the answers you need without sight of the scan / report.  Its probably just as well to make an appointment with your gp and dicsuss this (along with your care) and where you go from here.
Wishing you all the very best - please keep us posted
Sheila


----------

